# Bamboo and stick insects



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

My BF's mum has just created a new terrarium for the Indian stickies we have and was wondering if they can have bamboo?


----------



## gjd1989 (Oct 9, 2008)

what species? do you mean bamboo as a food item or as decoration in the tank?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

theyre the indian species (not sure exactly whitch but theyre green and thin), they have bramble in there too for them to eat but the bamboo is for climbing and decoration, just wondering if it would harm them if they had a nibble


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> theyre the indian species (not sure exactly whitch but theyre green and thin), they have bramble in there too for them to eat but the bamboo is for climbing and decoration, just wondering if it would harm them if they had a nibble


You probally have indian stick insects, and can eat anything (but don't tend to) and surrvive, they have been know to eat mushrooms, fruit and veg and even other insects


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

ah thats ok then, thanks for your help : victory:


----------

